

ShowMeDo: Video Tutorials for Programming - secret
http://showmedo.com/

======
cosmok
Great site! I learnt a bit about using the shell in linux about 7 months back
(<http://showmedo.com/videotutorials/series?name=pQZLHo5Df>). The site seems
to have gone through a redesign since then. I am now going through this
series:
[http://showmedo.com/videotutorials/video?name=3160030&fr...](http://showmedo.com/videotutorials/video?name=3160030&fromSeriesID=316)

------
bawr
I'm always torn when I see simple introductions into programming like this.
One one hand, I like the idea of a free, good resource and a gentle
introduction for those who need it, and on the other hand, I fear that some
people really shouldn't be exposed to programming in the first place, and too
gentle an introduction leaves them with an unwarranted feeling that they
actually know what they're doing. On the gripping hand, I've been known to
have my moments of being an elitist bastard, so bear with me here.

